# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Sleep on your Right side

## SleepSpirit

The buddishts used to sleep on their right side in order to induce lucid dreaming..  .something about the same way the lion sleeps... not sure..
ahaha
any ways..
Psycologists doing lucid dream studies
found that sleeping on your right side gives u a 50% better chance of lucid dreaming
and of course, psychologist can tend to have high error in their reports
but still, it works for me ! Even if it's just to my head.. like placebo effect style.. .. it still works..
haha

----------


## Gothlark

That's interesting.  My dad sleeps on his right side.  Even more interesting is that he always sleeps in that 'Lion' position.  He didn't even know about it until I told him about it.  I didn't know he slept that way until I told him about it.  Anyways, I believe I sleep half on my stomache and half on my right side.  I have pretty great frequency.  Some where around four or five lucid dreams a week I suppose.  Maybe more, maybe less.

----------


## nina

So lions LD? haha.

Really interesting, I was actually wondering about this when I was trying to do a WILD...I was just laying on my back with my arms at my sides and was wondering if there would be a more effective way of laying in order to induce an LD.  I'd like to see the research done supporting this study and any hypothesis as to why sleeping on your right side would be more beneficial to inducing LDs. (I don't buy the lion thing as a viable explanation but I'm sure there is one)

----------


## nightowl

ill try this but it might take me a while to fall asleep...

----------


## WaveShaper

All I know is that its more comfortable to sleep on one side than the other because of the way your organs are placed. If you sleep on your left side you are "crushing" organs.
Could also to do with sides of the brain, creative etc. More weight is being pressed. I dunno, im just thinking  ::D:

----------


## Estok

the last time i ld (2 days ago) i was also sleeping on my right side.  i don't know about the other times.  what is "lion" position?

----------


## gameover

BAh....I usually fall asleep on my left side....but now of course I gotta change for the placebo effect!

----------


## nightowl

I tried and i was right, it took me forever to fall asleep but i think i fell on my stomach anyway while sleeping. Im not going to try this again. 

My dreams consisted of school which is strange because i haven't been thinking about it at all

----------


## pcmsurf

i sleep kind of weird now 

like on my stomach but with my upper body facing on the right

----------


## Howie

In my dream journal I write down what day it was and what position I was.
 day =Mostley sunday nights follwed closed by wednesday.
 Position = 90% on my back   ::shock::  

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic....1376&highlight=
 = more thoughts on the subject!   ::D:

----------


## Je33ica

But don't people always change sleeping positions while they sleep  :Question:   :Question:   ::|:

----------


## gameover

GOod point. I always change positions.

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by Je33ica_
> *But don't people always change sleeping positions while they sleep  *



I dont think i do. I ALWAYS go to sleep on my stomach and wake up on my stomach. I've seen my brother and cousin sleep though when i pulled an all-nighter. They moved positions at least 15 times, im not exaggerating.

----------


## ironlung

I can never sleep on my back.  I always sleep on my stomache or one of my sides = I'm going to try this and see if it helps.

----------


## s0berbob

> what is \"lion\" position?[/b]



Yes, what is it? like fetal position? thats the only other i fcan think of that ends in "position"  god im tired.

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by s0berbob_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				what is \"lion\" position?
> 			
> ...



im guessing its like this

----------


## Stevehattan

I found this about the "Lion position":
_lie on your right side, with your right hand under your cheek. Your left hand is on your left thigh, and your legs are extended._

....
I usually sleep on my right side, but not like this. Usually the front of my right shoulder in on the pillow instead of the back, but my left shoulder is lifted in the air. Also I keep my right leg straight but my left leg bent up, sometimes resting on a pillow.

----------


## dream-scape

> _Originally posted by SleepSpirit+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(SleepSpirit)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The buddishts used to sleep on their right side in order to induce lucid dreaming..  .something about the same way the lion sleeps... not sure..[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...







> _Originally posted by Dream Yoga And The Practice Of Natural Light_
> *
> Let us take the example of the person who lies down and immediately fells asleep. If this person becomes distracted from his or her practice for a moment, he or she is already asleep. This is the type of person for whom a particular physical position might be useful. If the practitioner is a male it may be beneficial for him to lie on his right side. Assuming he does not have a cold which has blocked his breathing, it might also be useful for him to close the right nostril with his hand.
> 
> For women, the position is reversed. A woman should lie on her left side and try to block her left nostril. I am not saying to stop breathing, if you have a cold. This of course would not be a good thing. But what usually happens is that when you lie down on your side and the unclosed nostril is congested, within a few minutes that nostril will open.
> 
> The reason that the positions are reversed for men and women has to do with the solar and lunar channels. The reason we take these positions is to make it easier to enter the state of contemplation, or presence of the natural light. If they make your sleep more difficult, then they are not recommended. That is why I said that these positions are primarily for a person who tends to fall asleep easily.*



Also in some dream Yoga systems, certain visualizations are to be accompanied with the sleeping position.  In these systems the visualization is seen as more important than the position.

----------


## Bastard_x5

right or left you never stay on one side when you sleep so if you went on the right after 20 mins you shift subcounciouslly so that blood circulation wont cut off......i would just say its retarded  :tongue2:

----------


## Bastard_x5

to add on that alot of people think doing things on the right side is... the ''right way to god'' muslims such as i think that its bad to eat with your left hand its bad to write with your left hand its bad to enter a house with you left foot..and its even mentiond that sleeping on the left is not good as it induces nightmare   ::roll::   i dont belive that

okay orignal b is gonna break it down to yah first of all we have two brains..well one actually its just as there the right halve and the left

the left controls the right body side ''right eye right hand and right leg''
the right brain does the complete opposite

so u see the left brain started comunicating with words as we evolved or language started...and we started depending on the verbal more than the insticnt feeling and visal side...
my take would be the left brain started calling the right brain names but theright brain doesnt know what to say coz it doesnt speak...the left brain refuses imagination and fantasy when ever the right brain starts it and it says this is silly and unreal...thats why we only get snippits of it during the day hence day dreams


wake up people we live in a left brain world ....ever seen how school systems work...is there left handside scissors for left handed people? no



nevermind   ::|:

----------


## Stevehattan

> _Originally posted by Bastard_x5_
> *right or left you never stay on one side when you sleep so if you went on the right after 20 mins you shift subcounciouslly so that blood circulation wont cut off......i would just say its retarded*



Yep, I always go to sleep on my right side but wake up on my back almost all the time.

----------


## Replicon

I generally like to sleep on my side. Turns out I am MUCH more comfortable on the right side. I always thought (and really, still do) that it has to do with the fact that your heart is higher up. It hsa less weight compressing it, so it has an easier time pumping, so you feel more relaxed in general.

----------


## Raylin

Meh...I don't tend to favour right or left. I have a thing about having to face the nearest wall when I sleep...  :tongue2:  Don't ask me why.

----------


## Sparky

I sleep half on my right, half on my stomach so my legs make a P sorta.

    h is for head. A for arm, o is torso and ill draw the legs with O's.



UGH, i tried to draw it but the damn thing aligns it to the left!       :Mad: 

I curve my right leg to make that triangle thingy/diagonal p and its very comfortable.

----------


## nina

Ok...I had to resurrect this topic because ever since it was posted it seems that I can only LD when I'm sleeping on my right side, or that it is just alot easier to? During a nap or during the night I will be laying on my left side, then turn over to my right side and automatically go into vibrations and begin to LD through WILD(?) Anyway, I don't know if it just works on a subliminal level...aka me reading this topic to begin with, or if there really is something to it??? Anyone else?

----------


## Taosaur

Tibetan dream yogis say that the subtle channels (sort of an energy circulatory system) that give rise to confusion are mostly on the right side of the body, so by sleeping on the right you are partly blocking those channels.  They also recommend closing the right nostril with your hand.  Their goal, I think, is not to dream at all, but to abide in the "clear light" that precedes dreaming, but maybe LDs are what happen for those of us who aren't tantric badasses.  

Do any other cultures recommend sleeping on the right side?

----------


## Ain

I don't know about this- I sleep on my right side pretty close to 'lion postition' all the timethat's the only way I can fall asleep usuallyand I've only had a few lucid dreams.  Didn't www.lucidity.com do an experiment about nostril dilation in relation to lucid dreaming?

http://www.lucidity.com/DreamYoga.html <-They're still working on it, I remember it was there last year too..?

Raylin: I usually sleep towards the closest wall too.  Weird, I'd think it'd be more secure with my back to the wall.

----------

